# Restoring after a crash



## balanga (Feb 10, 2018)

After the crash I had last week I'm trying to rebuild my installation. After the initial crash I took a backup of the disk, booting from another system, but it seems the damage had been done since the disk would not boot. I later saw lots of files in the directorylost+found. After a fresh install I'm trying to rebuild the system from what I can scavenge from the backup.

What are the main FreeBSD configuration files commonly used? I know about /etc/fstab and /etc/rc.conf, not sure what else... 

Where would I find which pkgs had been installed? 

There is a /usr/local/ in the backup. Is this worth copying?


----------



## ShelLuser (Feb 10, 2018)

Configuration files mostly reside in /etc and /usr/local/etc, I'd get both those directories. Installed packages are maintained in a database, check /var/db/pkg for that.

/usr/local contains all your installed software. So the packages and/or ports.


----------

